# Windows 8 touchpad gestures are not working. Tried everything I could think of!



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

Laptop: Toshiba Satellite C655D-S5518
OS: Windows 8 Pro (clean install)

I recently purchased and updated to Windows 8 Pro. The touchpad works just fine but noticed gestures are not working. I did a Windows update, gestures still do not work. Weird how it's providing an older driver but I still tried it.

I then went to Synaptics website and downloaded and installed the lastest Windows 8 driver. I'm still not getting any gestures.

Under mouse settings in the control panel, my only options to configure buttons are left/right. No gesture settings. Other screenshots of this window I have seen have all kinds of gesture options.

Anyone have any suggestions to get gestures working for my laptop? Simple scrolling gesture would be nice!

If any other info is needed that I didn't already explain, please ask. Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do NOT know why they are not working specifically but I do not think you have installed the correct software
I know there is not the driver readily listed at Toshiba as I have checked myself
This MAY help
you will see that the image they provide does not compare with yours
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...inDetail.jsp?pf=true&soid=3368363#Application and Driver Installer

on that link please see
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/bulletinDetail.jsp?pf=true&soid=3368363#Clickpad Gesture Control


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> I do NOT know why they are not working specifically but I do not think you have installed the correct software
> I know there is not the driver readily listed at Toshiba as I have checked myself
> This MAY help
> you will see that the image they provide does not compare with yours
> ...


The driver on Toshiba is dated a year or so ago April 2011. I have tried using each of those. I still only get left/right button config. No gestures settings. Any other suggestions?


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a little unsure what you are pointing out to me
The point I am making is if you have looked at the link I sent is that you DO NOT appear to have the correct screen, as shown on the link.
Therefore we may presume for the time being that the driver is to blame
Have you used the NEW facility on 8 for DRIVER updates automatically found with Windows updates etc either from Microsoft or from the manufacturer - that may be worthwhile

You do not of course have to opt for download and install automatically, you can choose one of the others.
Do you know how to configure this please.

Additionally have you tried the Toshiba utility recommended for after the install of 8 to facilitate the updating of drivers etc as necessary.

Please do not bother quoting back to me my whole post, only any part you wish to highlight to me


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes I have tried the driver Windows Update provides, however the driver is older than the ones off Toshiba and Synaptics. Every driver I've tried doesn't give me any options to configure gestures like in the screen shots in the link you provided. I'm asking if there is anything I'm missing or not trying? I'm out of ideas. 

And sorry for quoting whole post, I use Tapatalk on my Android phone and I can only quote the whole post without doing extensive editing.


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the quote not a problem.
Just did not know from your other reply if you had seen all the links or thought I was just directing you to a driver update

This
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...gestures/00ff48d1-c7e0-4d55-a330-1717bc0c9189

if it is NOT you, may provide an answer. If it is you perhaps the suggestion to contact Toshiba support may help
Although exactly what help you will get from there I am not sure

Have you tried this one
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/downloadDetail.jsp?pf=true&soid=3477460

Other than that I am sorry I have no other suggestions for you
NOTE I do appreciate that your model is not listed, but I doubt if it is any different and I certainly consider it worth a try


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

I will try that beta driver. Thanks.


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome I found it on the toshiba forums, hope it works please let us know


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> You are welcome I found it on the toshiba forums, hope it works please let us know


Same results with this beta driver. This is so stressful. =\ I cant even get a simple scroll gesture.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I realise, that you will most likely have seen this as well, but on the device manager - synaptics properties we have touchpad compatible on your last and touch pad on your first.
HOWEVER then on both screenshots we have standard pointing device
Whereas we need
*Figure 2: TouchPad Properties page*









albeit that is a different toshiba - but that is why you have the problem - that all said, - as I commented I am sure you have also seen it
In device manager what is on the HID Human Interface Device entry

Also from desktop press windows key - although there is no box to type in - trust me- it does work - simply start tpying
"mouse" without the " on the screen that opens 
click the settings - option for the search
then click mouse in the results that appear
NOW
*Figure 4: Mouse Properties*









on yours is there the drop arrow for devices

I did provide it before - but in case you missed it I still suggest you run this it was inside another link before
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/bulletin.jsp?ct=SB&soid=3520171&ref=EV


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't get those options like in your screenshots. Here are mine:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5g0jdzhpokr52tg/i30Bnd4H_6


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thks if you send me any more pls send them as screenshots, rather than a link which I then have to open it may seem very minor, but the amount of posts I deal with, it is far easier for me to simply look at a screenshot, whilst of course still being able to easily read the posts

What is on the other device listed
and
have you tried the link I ent it is very strongly recommended on Toshiba and is shown as being compliant with your computer


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

David
How did you go on please
Any progress with that - after installing 8 - recommendations from Toshiba link I sent


----------

